# Opening bank account in Thailand



## kimlevin

Hi there everyone!

I wish to know the minimum requirement of opening some bank accounts in Thailand.

Because I'm from Malaysia planning to stay in Thailand for a period of time in this coming end of year.

Need to know the requirement like do I need a visa or just passport to get it?


***FYI, I might use it for online banking through PayPal and some other transfer as well.

That should be alright for an expat to do that right?


----------



## jason.mantle1

Hi.. this link provides a useful information about banking in thailand:
Banking In Thailand - Bangkok Times Online

or, if you need help in settling down your banking accounts, you can check this one too:
Expat Jobs | Tips and Guide for Living in Asia - Asia Expat Guide

best of luck!


----------



## joseph44

You might need to shop around a bit. Not every bank is as easy in opening bank-accounts.
What you need is:
- a copy of your passport including visa page
- a minimum amount to deposit (in most cases THB 500 - THB 1,000
- some proof of address: hotel business card, rental contract, work permit, house papers. 

People with a work permit or a long term visa won't have a problem in opening bank accounts. 

Ask for internet banking upon opening the account.
Using paypal in connection with your bank-account has nothing to do with the bank-account it self.

Obtaining a credit card in Thailand is difficult up to out-of-the-question.


----------



## kimlevin

joseph44 said:


> Using paypal in connection with your bank-account has nothing to do with the bank-account it self.
> 
> Obtaining a credit card in Thailand is difficult up to out-of-the-question.


What about getting at least a debit card? As far as I'm concern, Paypal need at least a debit card to open an account. 

And what if I do not have a work permit for that?


----------



## visual effects editor

The SCB branch located in the Terminal 21 shopping mall in Bangkok will open a ATM linked savings account with just your passport and address in Thailand. Online access and iPhone app.


----------



## joseph44

kimlevin said:


> What about getting at least a debit card? As far as I'm concern, Paypal need at least a debit card to open an account.
> 
> And what if I do not have a work permit for that?


When you open a bank-account in Thailand it will be a savings-account and you'll get a bankbook and a debet card.
Ask for a "world-card" which can be used abroad.
I went to Europe a few months ago and was to use my Kasikorn-debet-card as credit card. 
My American Express credit card was refused most of the time. 

Kasikorn (and maybe other banks too) offer so called Web-debet-cards. You can use those cards to do online purchases and the credit limit is whatever you put on the card. So, basically it is a debet-card with credit-card payment facilities. 

I'm not sure what people try to offer you, but believe me (and the other posters)........opening a bank-account is pretty easy.

Most banks will ask for a work-permit, but if you can show a visa for a longer term....no prob. 
Otherwise go to the next bank........


----------



## kimlevin

Thank you everyone for the advice. It was really helpful. 

And Admin, I'm sorry for the offer made by that guy whose trying to do business by asking me for contact for helping me opening account.

Luckily I asked before giving him my personal details. I promise I won't response to anyone/offer like that again.

Thanks again anyways!


----------



## Song_Si

I'm in my 5th year with Kasikorn and never found any reason to change; last opened new accounts 2 years ago they required passport and confirmation of address - there was no interest in terms of what visa I had, just that I was here legally, ie not an overstayer. 
As discussed on previous threads, can come down to what branch/staff member you meet on the day.
And have to mention this - opened an investment account and got a stuffed _Angry Bird_ toy. Just what i always wanted!


----------



## Exsplat

Hi,

I have first hand experience with this. 

My partner has a Multiple entry visa, and he went along to a few banks. Many required a work permit to open an account. 

We found Bangkok Bank to be the most helpful, wanting just 500THB to open an account. 

He now has a visa debit card. The account is called B 1st.


----------



## Mweiga

Some Bangkok based bank branches (try saying that when you've had a few) seem to be more fussy about requirements for opening an account than those in the tourist / expat areas. 

My local SCB branch down here were very happy to open my account with just a 30 day tourist stamp in my passport - took just 10 minutes , opened the account with two thousand baht cash and walked out with a passbook and ATM card. That was 7 years ago and I've never had a single problem with this account and with overseas bank to bank transfers into account handled in three days on average.


----------

